# be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter



## MikePilz (4. Juni 2012)

*be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

Hallo Leute,

kann ich auf den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 einen alternativen Standardlüfter (also mit standard befestigung) zwecks modding anbringen?
wollte den hier verwenden: Aerocool Shark Evil Black Edition LED Lüfter - 120mm
oder gibts was anderes passendes im orange schwarz design mit LED?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

Mich würde dazu mal interessieren ob BeQuiet nicht mal einen LED Lüfter plant?
Dark Light oder sowas.  Auch mit Schwarzlicht zu bekommen.


----------



## MikePilz (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

wär schon geil, aber dazu müssen die aus nem anderen material bestehen, und ob das dann mit der gewellten oberfläche und dem leuchteffekt dann noch so funktioniert?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

Wieso müssen sie das?
Einfach ein paar LEDs einarbeiten. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## MikePilz (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

ja durch diese wellenform entstehen keine (oder weniger) luftwirbel, und somit wird weniger lärm erzeugt
aber was würdest du sagen, eher einen mit vielen oder mit wenigen lamellen nehmen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

Mit LED's wäre schon geil .

Wenn man den Lüfter aus durchsichtiegen Plastick fertiegen würde (Vielleicht gehts ja auch ohne, hab aber nie so einen Lüfter gesehen), die Lamellen dürften ja nicht viel am Lich ändern.

Ein versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## MikePilz (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

müsste nur mal jemand bequiet! vorschlagen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

Dafür gibt es diese Seite 
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------



## MikePilz (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

cool, danke


----------



## constantinosand (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 mit alternativem Lüfter*

ich habe den referenzlüfter des dark rock advanced entfernt, da er nicht erwartungsgemäße lager/schaltungsgeräusche von sich gegeben hat, die ich in meinem silent pc sofort höre, wenn ich näher herangehe

und anschließend mir den ausgezeichneten silent wings 2 gekauft und ihn mit kabelbindern befestigt

also da ich jetzt weiss, dass die referenzlüfter der kühler nicht so gut sind wie der silent wings 2, muss ich mir noch überlegen ob ich nächstes mal vielleicht einfach gleich einen lüfterlosen kühler hole und erst dann der silent wings 2 d'raufkommt


----------

